# Biophysical profile



## lylelefever (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello everyone.  Trying to answer a question in one of my workbooks for class and having trouble with one.  Cannot seem to find it in the CPT index, I am drawing a blank. Just looking for someone to help steer me in the right direction. 

How do you code for the following example (need CPT and ICD-9 code):
*
Radiology Report*
*
****** Examination of:****** Biophysical Profile
*******Clinical Symptoms:* High blood pressure, estimated gestational age 28 weeks, 5 days.
*******Biophysical profile:* The placenta is located along the anterior wall.* It is heterogeneous in exhotexture, grade II.* The AFI is 5.4 cm, which is low.* Fetal motion noted by technologist.* Heart rate is 147 bpm.* Intrauterine hopoechoic area seen anteriorly within the uterus measures about 2 cm in size and a second similar sized hoypechoic area is located within the uterus.* Both findings are presumed fibroids.* They are nonspecific findings, however.* Biophysical profile was scored a perfect 8 out of 8. 

For some reason I am drawing a blank on how to code this one and cannot seem to find it in my text. I remember reading about it, just cannot find the info. Please help. Any help would be appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## RADCODER (Jun 27, 2012)

lylelefever said:


> Hello everyone.  Trying to answer a question in one of my workbooks for class and having trouble with one.  Cannot seem to find it in the CPT index, I am drawing a blank. Just looking for someone to help steer me in the right direction.
> 
> How do you code for the following example (need CPT and ICD-9 code):
> *
> ...



Hey there, this is a great refernce to your question, and the answer is 76819.
http://coderyte.creativerge.net/Coding-corner/fetal-biophysical-profiles.html


----------

